# Battery setup for Fishfinder/GPS



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Just got my Eagle Cuda 350/s installed on the yak yesterday and tested it out with a 8 battery AA pack that comes with the Hobie install kit, probably got about 1 hr 30 mins out of it max... that's not going to cut it. 

What's the best setup for maximum battery life for a unit like mine? I want to have it last all day for the GCKFA tourney next weekend.

Thx in advance


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

A 5 or 7 AH (I think it is) Deer feeder battery will do the trick and I think you can find them for under $20....
I'm sure somebody has them locally, but the following link is what I am referring to;
http://www.bossbuck.com/products/parts/battery.html


----------



## eodsteve (Mar 7, 2011)

I wish I would have known about that when I was installing mine. I bought a motorcycle batter for $80 at bass pro. What a rip off!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

They have them at academy for right around 20$ is what I paid best I can remember


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

fishn4fun said:


> They have them at academy for right around 20$ is what I paid best I can remember


so i go into academy and ask for a deer feeder battery or a fish finder battery? Who makes it and what are the specs?


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

I used an 8 D battery box for the fishfinder in my first kayak and HATED it! Academy had 12volts for just under $20 a month or so ago. Go take a look.

Alex


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

FishGolfDrink said:


> Just got my Eagle Cuda 350/s installed on the yak yesterday and tested it out with a 8 battery AA pack that comes with the Hobie install kit, probably got about 1 hr 30 mins out of it max... that's not going to cut it.
> 
> What's the best setup for maximum battery life for a unit like mine? I want to have it last all day for the GCKFA tourney next weekend.
> 
> Thx in advance


I have the exact same fishfinder/gps and I also use the 8 battery pack but from Radio Shack. I use Energizer Ultimate Lithium and only need to change them once a season(summer). I use on average 3 hours per week.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

I tried the eight pack deal and it didnt last very long, so I went to the Battery guy on the corner of Palafox and Fairfield and got a riding mower Batt. for 12$ used, he had just sold the two small marine Batt. he had.. And he's a fellow Yaker...


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Yaksquatch said:


> I used an 8 D battery box for the fishfinder in my first kayak and HATED it! Academy had 12volts for just under $20 a month or so ago. Go take a look.
> 
> Alex


Is there anything special needed to hook it up to a big 12v? Do you use a fuse?


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I went to Radio shack and bought a 12V 7 Amp battery ($35) and it will power my 385Ci color GPS/FF Combo for 16 hours (@425mhH) I put it in a tupperware container. I will be posting a thread when I figure out how to post pictures......yes I've read the thread on that but it is still not working.

-Jonathan


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I have the 12v battery that comes with the cuda 350 from cabelas
for $19.99 and put a #3 size fuse on it and you will be good to go.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

I picked up my 12v at academy yesterday for 21.99.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

tresrhames said:


> I picked up my 12v at academy yesterday for 21.99.



I got this one too.. it was in the hunting section


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

amazon sells 12v 7amp batteries for cheap. chargers too. I spent about 45 dollars on my battery and a good trickle charger. It will last all day long. I have the cuda 350 also.


----------

